# HELP!! Tegu loves to climb!



## kyle (May 4, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone else's tegu does this. Mine LOVES to climb up onto my head and will just chill there for a moment, but then tries jumping toward the nearest thing possible! I'm really worried that he's gonna hurt himself because he does it everytime I'm hanging out with him. I've tried to sit in the center of the room even, and he still tries to jump off. Also he tries (and mostly succeeds) climbing up my pants leg and also the shower curtain, and has even climbed so far up the shower curtain he has gotten into the tub. I'm running outta ideas, so if anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. :bang


----------



## txrepgirl (May 4, 2010)

Lol. That would make one cool video seeing him climb up the shower curtain and go inside the bath tub  . Yes, all of my four adult Tegus love to climb, too. How big is your Tegu ?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 4, 2010)

My smaller tegus do the same thing. I think they will grow out of it with time.


----------



## lilgonz (May 4, 2010)

Both of mine do the same thing.


----------



## kyle (May 4, 2010)

Well it's good to know that I'm not alone here. lol :app  Oh and my tegu is a little over 2 and a half ft long.[/color] :rasp


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 4, 2010)

Whenever I wear a hat they always go in it and sleep lol


----------



## reptastic (May 4, 2010)

ooh nero will climb into a bed in a heartbeat lol achilles likes climbing all over the sofa, and me when free roaming!


----------



## kyle (May 5, 2010)

Do anyone's tegus like to climb and then try to jump off? My tegu doesnt even sit there 4 very long he just tries jumping right away. I'm really worried because he already has a healed fracture on his back already, and I dont want him to get even more hurt.


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 5, 2010)

my B&W likes to climb too. he tries to climb the snake enclosures. he's even tried to jump up onto things before. he was really bad with the jumping when he was little, but he still tries it from time to time if he thinks he can get onto something.


----------

